# Killer Install



## Guest (Aug 5, 2002)

Im new here and Im dyin to see some killer installs for '91 - '94 sentras.(Hard to find on the net) Im preparing to build my box and just want some inspiration and a couple of ideas.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2002)

As SOON as i get my system up and running Ill be posting and building a site for the ride!!!


----------

